# Diawa Sealine X30SHA on a 12ft Penn Torque



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

Looking to keep combo together. 

Reel (mech 9/10, cosm 8/10)
Rod ( used in perfect working order, normal blemishes)

$140 
OBRO on the COMBO.


-MACK


----------



## SOPcirca88 (Oct 15, 2014)

SOLD elsewhere, thanks P&S.


----------

